# Is it possible to!



## Fabiank94 (Dec 2, 2013)

Hello dear community!

I got a question for you, is it possible to take out the gold from a *GOLDFILLED* object for example a ring? 
And if so what do i need to do with the ring?

i dont want to start a hobby activity without having a clue if i will waste too much.

Yours sincerely Fabian!


----------



## martyn111 (Dec 2, 2013)

Yes it is possible, you will need to use the search engine (top right of any page) using gold filled processing as your keywords. 
All the information is available for you to read, once you have read it, if there is anything you are struggling with you can ask about it then.
I'm not trying to be elusive with that answer, we practice self help here, but if you don't understand the finer details of a process help will be at hand.

There is a thread running at the moment that will help you
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=19672&p=199976#p199976

Edit to add link


----------



## Fabiank94 (Dec 2, 2013)

martyn111 said:


> Yes it is possible, you will need to use the search engine (top right of any page) using gold filled processing as your keywords.
> All the information is available for you to read, once you have read it, if there is anything you are struggling with you can ask about it then.
> I'm not trying to be elusive with that answer, we practice self help here, but if you don't understand the finer details of a process help will be at hand.
> 
> ...



Oh no that is good Martyn! 
I like it aswell learning by doing, thats my moto! 
I will check it out now! Hopefully we meet again on this forum ! 

Thanks for the respons!

Yours sincerely Fabian!


----------



## butcher (Dec 2, 2013)

Fabiank94,

Much of what we do here can be extremely dangerous if you tried it with no knowledge of how, this is not something you would want to try just from reading a few posts or seeing some video, you should do extensive research into the subject, also including the safety aspects, these gases are not only corrosive but can also be deadly, or can ruin a mans lungs, there are dangers you need to be aware of and take precautions against.

Our safety thread will help, there you will also learn how to deal with the waste, so that you are not harming others by the toxic waste you produce, this can also help to keep you out of trouble with the authority's who may come knocking on your door wondering what you are doing with these dangerous chemicals.

Take your time study and learning before trying, C.M. Hokes book refining precious metal wastes, (free download in the book section) is also a great book to get an understanding of the basics, and for learning the principles needed for most any type of recovery and refining.

Be responsible and safe.
P.S. one disease we refiners tend to get is gold fever, you may notice signs of this disease in yourself, I know of no cure, but standing back, from what you are doing, slowing down and rethinking your position can help with the symptoms. 

Welcome to the gold refining university, the best place in the world to learn to recover and refine precious metals.


----------



## Fabiank94 (Dec 2, 2013)

Perfect reading Butcher, Thank you! 
I like the way you are talking to newcomers, you make us feel welcome thanks for that!

So i will try to introduce myself to the community here.
I am 19 Years old from the northern part of Sweden, i am open "mined", and i like to fish and be with my girlfriend during my sparetime. 
Thats why i joined this forum because i want something more, and im intrested feels really like it is something for me!

Anyhow i will make use of your recomendations!


----------



## butcher (Dec 2, 2013)

Fabian,
With some study and dedication, you can get a very valuable education here, in a very interesting and challenging field of science, learning a skill and art man throughout history has tried to get, (but has been held secret, and sometimes hidden or made into a mysterious magical science to hide the truth of the science), you are truly a lucky man to have this opportunity, if this is what interests you, not many in history has had the opportunity to learn these secrets, kept from most man, until this forum came along, here on the forum you can learn the true science and skills needed to recover and refine precious metals.

Like any science or skill, there is a lot to learn, and as with many, a man can spend a lifetime and never learn it all, so as long as you are interested it never gets boring, there is always room to go further in your education and skills.

I think you will like it here this is a great place to learn with a great bunch of members.
Mind your P's and Q'S and you will make many friends here.

PS be very careful when you learn to refine gold, your girl friend will probably try to take it, some reason women are very attracted to that yellow colored metal.


----------



## Palladium (Dec 2, 2013)

Polite young fellow isn't he. 
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 2, 2013)

Yeah, but a newbie with the same questions as they all have. :lol: 

I've offered (since he asked me) to mentor him and gave him some friendly pointers to the guided tour and so on. Somehow I get the feeling that he doesn't live too far away too, we both see ourselves as from Northern Sweden. :mrgreen: 

Göran


----------



## Fabiank94 (Dec 3, 2013)

Thank you all! 

Appreciate it i will download Hookes book now! 

Yours sincerely Fabian!


----------



## moose7802 (Dec 8, 2013)

I actually have a few friends from Northern Sweden. One moved back over there and the other 2 live here in the states. The fiancé and I plan on taking a trip there next summer. Maybe we could also meet up Goran? Sorry for the off topic comment but welcome to the forum and study your but off!!

Tyler


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 8, 2013)

That would be possible too, Tyler. 8) 

What we call Northern Sweden is quite large, like two thirds of Sweden is called "Norrland" (Northern land), and I live right in the middle of it.
If you are in the area, please contact me, and I can show you some nice spots that doesn't get too much visitors.
Where are your friends from? Maybe we have common friends, I know at least two acquaintances that have moved to USA, and I think they ended up in California both of them.

Göran


----------



## moose7802 (Dec 8, 2013)

My buddy that moved back over there is from Örnsköldsvik but lives in Stockholm now. I will find out where my buddy's are from that live here and let you know.

Tyler


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 9, 2013)

Ö-vik (we write it like that as Örnsköldsvik is too long to pronounce or spell) is the next town to the south, it lies 110 km to the south. It takes me an hour and 15 minutes to drive there. But it's not a common friend, I don't know anyone that has moved to Stockholm from Ö-vik.

Göran


----------



## Fabiank94 (Dec 10, 2013)

So now i've read through the Hookes book, but ill read it through 2 times more i think just to be sure i understand everything, thanks everybody!


----------



## butcher (Dec 10, 2013)

I have been reading that book for 5 years, and I still learn something every time I read Hoke's.


----------

